# Turbo flange



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

is the Saab t 3 80 flange the same as the t3/t4 hybrid flange


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a T3 flange is a T3 flange. notice the t3 in t3/t4? that's because a t3/t4 uses a t3 turbine, just like that saab t3. So, yes


----------

